# Вага Колесо



## lisis

Hello,

I'm looking for an equivalent of these words (not a literal or strict translation, i think it wouldn't work out), and i wanted to know what do they recall or evoke in russians. 
Вага Колесо is the name of a character in the russian novel Trudno byt' bogom, he's an enormously powerful "gangster". I know the meaning of these words, but i don't know what do russians think when they hear them, because I understand they reflect the character's strength.  

Lots of thanks.


----------



## Russianer

lisis said:


> hello,
> i know the meaning of these words, but i don't know what do russians think when they hear them, because i understand they reflect the character's strength. lots of thanks.


 
Если вопрос в том , какие ассоциации возникают с этими словами.
То например "Вага Колесо" для меня это выражение навевает ассоциацию "колесо с Ваги, реки в Архангельской области.
Вага Колесо- это воспринимаю в ироничном смысле.

Ведь в русской классике , для богатыря совсем иные примеры:
например 3 богатыря(Илья Муромец, Добрыня Никитич и Алеша Попович). Или былинный великан-богатырь Святогор,из русского фольклора,который сворачивал горы, и которым даже самому громовнику было не совладать.
Или богатырская голова великана из пушкинской поэмы "Руслан и Людмила."


----------



## Hoax

lisis said:


> hello,
> 
> i'm looking for an equivalent of these words (not a literal or strict translation, i think it wouldn't work out), and i wanted to know what do they recall or evoke in russians.
> Вага Колесо is the name of a character in the russian novel trudno byt' bogom, he's an enormously powerful "gangster". I know the meaning of these words, but i don't know what do russians think when they hear them, because i understand they reflect the character's strength.
> 
> lots of thanks.





> Вага - производная форма старинного редкого имени евагрий (в переводе с греческого: счастливый на охоте). есть и другие значения слова 'вага' - вес, тяжесть (отсюда и 'важный', т. е. весомый), гиря, весы, рычаг.


Чтобы понять значение клички Колесо, мне придется книжку прочитать =) Значит оно может много всякого. Так что лучше подождать тех, кто читал =)


----------



## Russianer

На мой взгляд,вы чересчур серьезно подходите к тем придуманным на пустом месте именам которые появляются в некоторых современных российских произведениях.

"Вага колесо"- это лучше спросить того, кто писал это произведение.Ведь многие в России шутят по поводу многих произведений современной российской попсы насчет того, что не ищите смысл там , где его и не было. 

Ведь например, даже русские слушатели,прекрасно знающие русский язык, не берутся объяснить смысл того хаотичного нагромождения слов, что например поёт российская певица Алёна Апина в следующей её песне :
"Полюбила парня я.. Я его слепила из того что было, а потом что было то и полюбила..."


----------



## Hoax

russianer said:


> На мой взгляд,вы чересчур серьезно подходите к тем придуманным на пустом месте именам  которые появляются в некоторых современных российских произведениях.
> 
> "Вага колесо"- это лучше спросить того, кто писал это произведение.Ведь  многие в России шутят по поводу многих произведений современной российской попсы насчет того, что не ищите смысл там , где его и не было.
> 
> Ведь например, даже  русские слушатели,прекрасно знающие русский язык, не всегда способны объяснить смысл того что например поёт российская певица Алёна Апина в  следующей её песне :
> "Полюбила парня я.. Я его слепила из того что было, а потом что было то и полюбила..."


Ну Вы и сравнили, Апину и Стругацких. Стругацкие - это ну никак не попса. Кроме интересного сюжета у них и смысл в рассказах есть, и живой язык. Это классика фантастики. Если бы Апина пела, как струнацкии писали, по ней бы тоже фильмы снимали.


----------



## Oh là là

russianer said:


> Ведь многие в России шутят по поводу многих произведений современной российской попсы насчет того, что не ищите смысл там , где его и не было.
> ."


 
Повесть "Трудно быть богом" (1064г.) братьев Стругатских, являющихся для молодёжи той эпохи культовыми писателями, - отнюдь не попса, побойтесь бога !http://forum.wordreference.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=6184068


----------



## Hoax

russianer said:


> На мой взгляд,вы чересчур серьезно подходите к тем придуманным на пустом месте именам которые появляются в некоторых современных российских произведениях.



Как Вам имена других персонажей: спившийся обитатель избы Пьяная Берлога - Отец Кабани, бунтарь с изуродованным лицом - Арата Красивый, а диктатора дона Рэба изначально звали Рэбия, если верить инету


----------



## Kolan

lisis said:


> i wanted to know what do they recall or evoke in Russians.
> Вага Колесо


*Вага *is a proper name, which does not sound particularly Russian, and, like most of the other proper names in the novel, reflects the "local" name tradition invented by the fiction writers. The way they are stylized may resemble some Armenian or Georgian name tradition, however, in general, the first names in the novel are more likely alien ones. 

On the other hand and, maybe, coincidentally, a Russian word *вага *exists and stands for a long and strong stick used in manipulating of heavy objects (corresponding verbs would be *подваживать *= to lift slowly an extremely heavy object using *вага*, or *заваживать *= move a heavy weight slowly in a given direction, although the last one may be confounded with _вести/заводить_). However, such a stick would be normally straight, which is contradictory with *колесо*.

*Колесо* - technically, is a nickname added to the first one, like the Ripper in "Jack the Ripper". Although *колесо *it is a properly Russian word, the background of the novel does not provide a reasonable clue why it is so. (Unlike some other characters' nicknames, which are explained by the authors).


----------



## Hoax

kolan said:


> *Вага *is a proper name, which does not sound particularly russian, and, like most of the other proper names in the novel, reflects the "local" name tradition invented by the fiction writers. The way they are stylized may resemble some armenian or georgian name tradition, however, in general, the first names in the novel are more likely alien ones.



Был там еще персонажик на Арканаре


> *Кира* — «девчонка как девчонка, восемнадцать лет, курносенькая, отец — помощник писца в суде, брат — сержант у штурмовиков».



Значение


> it could also be related to the greek _kyrios_ meaning "lord", therefore it can also be used as a female form of cyril.


В русском варианте - госпожа.


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> Чтобы понять значение клички Колесо, мне придется книжку прочитать =)


Почитайте... это книга, на которой выросло, если не всё моё поколение, то, по крайней мере, большинства курса. Во всяком случае, количеством цитат оттуда, вошедших навсегда в речь, могут похвастаться немногие литературные произведения. Это один из шедевров Стругацких, хотя при более внимательном чтении в нём заметна торопливость писателей и незавершённость сюжета по многим аспектам.


----------



## Hoax

kolan said:


> Почитайте...


Потом как-нибудь обязательно. Вот что пока начиталось о Колесе:



> Он встал и, кряхтя, согнулся в поклоне. Остальные тоже встали и  тоже поклонились,  но  с  явной  нерешительностью  и  даже  с  испугом.  Румата буквально слышал,  как  трещат  их  тупые,  примитивные  мозги  в  тщетном стремлении угнаться за смыслом слов и поступков этого *согбенного старичка*



Вполне может сойти за ответ. А может и не сойти =)

Кстати, имя Антон означает "вступающий в бой".


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> Потом как-нибудь обязательно. Вот что пока начиталось о Колесе:
> 
> Вполне может сойти за ответ. А может и не сойти =)


Да, это весьма точное наблюдение. Просто согбенный старичок - зрелище само по себе не слишком удивительное, значит, степень кривизны должна быть выдающейся, чтобы породить такое прозвище. Помимо этого, логично предположить, что такая осанка была ему присуща с молодости, когда обычно даются и закрепляются клички анатомо-физиологического характера (если это только не впоследствии выбитый глаз, отрезанное ухо или ампутированные конечности).

Помимо этого, будучи согнутым в колесо постоянно, он, тем не менее, в состоянии найти в себе дополнительный биомеханический резерв и волю, дабы согнуться ещё больше в поклоне. Понятно, что для этого надо как следует покряхтеть, что и подмечают ненавязчиво авторы.


----------



## Hoax

Kolan said:


> Да, это весьма точное наблюдение. Просто согбенный старичок - зрелище само по себе не слишком удивительное, значит, степень кривизны должна быть выдающейся, чтобы породить такое прозвище. Помимо этого, логично предположить, что такая осанка была ему присуща с молодости, когда обычно даются и закрепляются клички анатомо-физиологического характера (если это только не впоследствии выбитый глаз, отрезанное ухо или ампутированные конечности).
> 
> Помимо этого, будучи согнутым в колесо постоянно, он, тем не менее, в состоянии найти в себе дополнительный биомеханический резерв и волю, дабы согнуться ещё больше в поклоне. Понятно, что для этого надо как следует покряхтеть, что и подмечают ненавязчиво авторы.



Еще, если внимание меня не подводит, его сравнивают в тексте со стервятником, а у птички довольно сгорбленный вид. Так что эта кличка должна усилить впечатления читателя. Мне вот почему-то представился Монтгомери Бернс из Симпсонов =)
И не обязательно он сгорбленный с детства, так Арата, до того как стать Красивым, был Горбатым. Просто стилистический прием для создания более яркого образа.

Summary:
Вага - because he is powerful among bandits.
Колесо - he is old and has crooked back.


----------



## Japutra

lisis said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for an equivalent of these words (not a literal or strict translation, i think it wouldn't work out), and i wanted to know what do they recall or evoke in russians.
> Вага Колесо is the name of a character in the russian novel Trudno byt' bogom, he's an enormously powerful "gangster". I know the meaning of these words, but i don't know what do russians think when they hear them, because I understand they reflect the character's strength.
> 
> Lots of thanks.



I've read this book more than once. I do not have any specific associations. It's a random name I think. Just one comment - this sounds "solid".


----------



## Russianer

hoax said:


> Ну Вы и сравнили, Апину и Стругацких. Стругацкие - это ну никак не попса. Кроме интересного сюжета у них и смысл в рассказах есть, и живой язык. Это классика фантастики. Если бы Апина пела, как струнацкии писали, по ней бы тоже фильмы снимали.


 
Таким жанром литературы как фантастика я не очень интересуюсь, и многие произведения не читал.
Но произведение "Трудно быть Богом" по одной цитате Вага-Колесо сразу пришло на мысль, что оно не церковное, поскольку церковь терминологию "Вага-Колесо "не использует.
Я уважаю Русскую православную церковь, поэтому мне обычно не нравится если светские авторы используют в нецерковном смысле термины "Бог" и другие церковные термины. 

Относительно древнерусской литературы и русской классики "золотого века русской культуры ", 19-го века эпохи Пушкина, Толстого, Достоевского,то по сравнению с этой классической русской литературой к относительно современной литературе отношу литературу периода со времени окончания Великой Отечественной и доныне.


----------



## Kolan

russianer said:


> Таким жанром литературы как фантастика я не очень интересуюсь, и многие произведения не читал.
> Но произведение "Трудно быть Богом" по одной цитате Вага-Колесо сразу пришло на мысль, что оно не церковное, поскольку церковь терминологию "Вага-Колесо "не использует.
> Я уважаю Русскую православную церковь, поэтому мне обычно не нравится если светские авторы используют в нецерковном смысле термины "Бог" и другие церковные термины.


Практически вся фантастика, а Стругацкие не являются исключением - это выраженно антицерковная литература, можно даже сказать, богопротивная, разоблачает религиозные верования любого толка. Но это не значит, что мы не можем изучать язык фантастики.

Выясняя смысл того или иного термина, значение в контексте, этимологию, можно только улучшить взаимопонимание говорящих не только на разных, но и на одном и том же языке.


----------



## lisis

Thanks everybody for your comments, they're all very suggestive. 
I'm looking for a translation into spanish of this name, because i understand, like Japutra said, that it sounds "solid", it has strength, like the character does. I don't think the choice of this name in russian is arbitrary, because i believe nothing is arbitrary in this kind of novels and because other names in it aren't. With the words vaga koleso i see something like a mill, something very strong and annihilating, and i wanted to check if they produce the same effect on russians or they do not produce any effect at all and it's all my "fantastichesky" mind's perception. 
The english translation leaves Vaga the Wheel. It's not a bad choice, but i don't like it for spanish for several reasons (it would be too long to explain here); i wanted to transmit, if possible, part of the meaning.
Is "vaga" a common, usual word in russian? What's the first meaning you think about when you hear it? (I know what it means, and i've sought the etymology, but i'm interested in the first thing it comes to mind.)
Thanks again!

Hoax, that of Kira/kiril -- maybe because she's the only true woman, as you suggested, and also because she's the only one that reminds Rumata of home? 

(Sorry i'm writing in english, my written russian is awful.)


----------



## Hoax

lisis said:


> hoax, that of kira/kiril -- maybe because she's the only true woman, as you suggested, and also because she's the only one that reminds rumata of home?


Она владеет сердцем Руматы (если, не читая рассказа, я правильно суть понимаю), кроме того, она избранная "господина", т.е. "госпожа".


----------



## Japutra

lisis said:


> Is "vaga" a common, usual word in russian? What's the first meaning you think about when you hear it? (I know what it means, and i've sought the etymology, but i'm interested in the first thing it comes to mind.)
> Thanks again!



No it is not. I believe 95% of Russians will not tell you what is it. They will perceive it just as an invented name. 

Still, I was supprised to get to know not so long ago that this word does have a standard meaning and the meaning is ~ "weighing scale". 

This is an obsolete word.


----------



## Kolan

Вага is not a very common word, it is more like professional slang or regional. I can understand that you may not leave straightforward Vaga in a Spanish translation, because together with Колесо it would create an impression about someone who travels a lot on the wheels. The ideal way would consist in reflecting of robustness of a tool used in manipulating of extremely heavy objects, symbolizing strength and power. I am not goof enough in Spanish to suggest you some particular names, but in French it would be levier.  

For колесо I would rather suggest something like "arc" than "bossu".


----------



## Russianer

lisis said:


> is "vaga" a common, usual word in russian?


 
У нас в Петербурге это слово очень редко употребляется, практически совсем не используется в разговорной речи.

А если для изучения слова "вага" глянете например в толковый словарь русского языка под редакцией Ожегова, издание Академии наук СССР,издание 1990 года, то там отмечено, что вага- устаревшее слово.
************************************************
Из городов России, наиболее часто слово Вага употребляется в городах Вельске и Шенкурске Архангельской области, там Вагой народ называет  реку, что течет в их городе.Вага -относительно крупная речка, полноводнее реки-Москвы, но менее полноводная чем река Ока.


----------



## Hoax

Lingvo
*«вага»*


по-английски
 weighing machine, splinter-bar


по-французски
     bascule, levier
по-итальянски
     leva di manovra
по-испански
     báscula, palanca
по-украински
     вес, тяжесть, кладь, поклажа


----------



## Russianer

У слова "вага" несколько значений.
Толковый словарь Ожегова приводит два значения этого слова:
1)Большие весы для тяжелых предметов.
2)Шест, служащий рычагом для поднятия тяжестей.


----------



## Kolan

Ожегов не совсем точен. Вага используется не столько для поднятия, сколько для манипулирования тяжестями, приподнятыми посредством иных, более приспособленных для под"ема, механизмов. Это просто длинный шест из весьма прочного материала, которым можно пододвинуть что-то тяжелое в заданном направлении, и не более того.

По поводу колеса в отношении внешнего облика. По-русски можно сказать как "грудь колесом", так и "спина колесом", и коннотация будет совершенно различной. Еще можно на колесах сидеть, но это уже сленг, наркотическая зависимость в форме приема наркотиков в таблетках. Не знаю, что из этого может подойти.


----------



## bravo7

Исходя из того, что "за последние двадцать лет его четырежды казнили, каждый раз  при большом стечении народа", логично предположить, что прозвище Колесо произошло от популярной во времена правления орла нашего дона Рэбы смертной казни через колесование (break on the wheel execution). Кто как, а я так понял.


----------



## Kolan

Колесование можно рассматривать с медицинской точки зрения как физиотерапевтическую процедуру по исправлению патологического грудного кифоза, которым согбенный Вага явно страдал. Тем не менее, даже 4-кратное колесование, судя по всему, не дало заметного терапевтического эффекта.


----------



## Japutra

Колян, ну вот как топик-стартер поймёт то, что ты тут написал?


----------



## Kolan

japutra said:


> Колян, ну вот как топик-стартер поймёт то, что ты тут написал?


Топик-стартер занят переводом романа на испанский, и ему РЯ понятен вне сомнений. Ну я, конечно, иногда позволяю себе прикольчики по теме, ну так ведь в каждой истине есть доля шутки.


----------



## vox05

bravo7 said:


> Исходя из того, что "за последние двадцать лет его четырежды казнили, каждый раз  при большом стечении народа", логично предположить, что прозвище Колесо произошло от популярной во времена правления орла нашего дона Рэбы смертной казни через колесование (break on the wheel execution). Кто как, а я так понял.



Про структуральнейших лингвистов там тоже что-то такое было (или не там? Но у Стругацких точно), про дрожащий  банный лист.


----------



## Kolan

vox05 said:


> Про структуральнейших лингвистов там тоже что-то такое было (или не там? Но у Стругацких точно), про дрожащий банный лист.


В Стругацких меня восхищают зачастую не сюжеты, а имятворческая фантазия. В этом искусстве они самые настоящие гроссмейстеры. Загадку *Ваги* *Колеса* мы, возможно, в конце концов себе объясним и сообразим, как это будет по-испански. Но ведь есть и такие перлы, как, например, "эсторский фарфор", "шипучее ируканское", "двойной соанский панцирь", которые далее не разложимы и передать которые адекватно при переводе составляет задачу высшей категории сложности.


----------



## Oh là là

kolan said:


> В Стругацких меня восхищают зачастую не сюжеты, а имятворческая фантазия. В этом искусстве они самые настоящие гроссмейстеры. Загадку *Ваги* *Колеса* мы, возможно, в конце концов себе объясним и сообразим, как это будет по-испански. Но ведь есть и такие перлы, как, например, "эсторский фарфор", "шипучее ируканское", "двойной соанский панцирь", которые далее не разложимы и передать которые адекватно при переводе составляет задачу высшей категории сложности.


 
" к вам *Выбегалло забегало*?" - до сих пор слышу иногда  ( но это уже из "Понедельник начинается в субботу")


----------



## lisis

Thanks very much, you have helped me so much. I still don't have the words, but with these informations i will think and think about it, it's not easy. Some things are now clearer to me: you might not inmediately and clearly associate vaga with anything specific, except with a certain notion of solidness, strengthness, something that can powerfully carry or move things (like a mechanical machine or a big river); vaga is not a usual word (this is very important); and koleso is possibly more related to his appearance, caused perhaps by the execution wheel (so his name also reflects his past. i firstly thought in the novel people were hanged sistematically, but it mustn't be like this). So you see the image of an old and crooked but very powerful man, exactly as the character himself, somehow contradictory or misleading: an old and crooked man seems weak, but he's not (appearances can be deceptive). 
Well... not bad!
If you want to continue talking about this vaga kolesó or anything else related to the book or to Strugatskie, i will be very pleased. Here in Spain they're poorly known, we almost don't have Strugatskie's translations.
Thanks again.


----------



## Kolan

lisis said:


> well... Not bad!
> If you want to continue talking about this vaga kolesó or anything else related to the book or to strugatskie, i will be very pleased. Here in spain they're poorly known, we almost don't have strugatskie's translations.
> Thanks again.


По габарям!

Actually, in Russian  *вага* and *важный* (=*important*) are of the same root. Важный in the sense of веский, тяжёлый, E.g., министр-тяжеловес, тяжеловес правительства, an important minister's position (foreign affaires, interior, national security, economics, finance) and even тяжеловес Голливуда.

*Ъ - Министр-тяжеловес* 
*Министр-тяжеловес* . Газета «Коммерсантъ» № 101(2940) от 05.06.2004. На минувшей неделе министром экономики Грузии был назначен российский бизнесмен Каха *...*
 www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=480807 

*Почему Латвия – страна рабов?* 
Как вдруг я вижу, как из-за столика, где сидят *тяжеловесы правительства* Латвии ( Калвитис и Шлесерс, что ли?), поднимаются два мужа из свиты их челяди, *...*
 www.kompromat.lv/item.php?docid=readn&id=3791 

*Христенко сел на диету. Бюджетную?* 
Путина, на фоне которого политические *тяжеловесы правительства**...*
 серьезно теряют в весе. 
www.chelpress.ru/newspapers/ucourier/archive/11-08-2001/8/a72713.html 

*Политический журнал - ПРАВИТЕЛЬСТВО - Разминка для чемпионов* 
Разминка для чемпионов. *Тяжеловесы правительства* готовы к решающей схватке. 
 www.politjournal.ru/index.php?action=Articles&dirid=82&tek=2677&issue=81 

 The same thing would apply equally to the gang/mafia chiefs, IMHO.


----------



## emci-emci

lisis said:


> Thanks everybody for your comments, they're all very suggestive.
> I'm looking for a translation into spanish of this name, because i understand, like Japutra said, that it sounds "solid", it has strength, like the character does. I don't think the choice of this name in russian is arbitrary, because i believe nothing is arbitrary in this kind of novels and because other names in it aren't. With the words vaga koleso i see something like a mill, something very strong and annihilating, and i wanted to check if they produce the same effect on russians or they do not produce any effect at all and it's all my "fantastichesky" mind's perception.
> The english translation leaves Vaga the Wheel. It's not a bad choice, but i don't like it for spanish for several reasons (it would be too long to explain here); i wanted to transmit, if possible, part of the meaning.
> Is "vaga" a common, usual word in russian? What's the first meaning you think about when you hear it? (I know what it means, and i've sought the etymology, but i'm interested in the first thing it comes to mind.)
> Thanks again!
> 
> Hoax, that of Kira/kiril -- maybe because she's the only true woman, as you suggested, and also because she's the only one that reminds Rumata of home?
> 
> (Sorry i'm writing in english, my written russian is awful.)



I think you'd better use something like Vaga Jorobado or (for Latin American Spanish) Vaga Maleta to translate this name into Spanish. However, maleta (if it is a slang word) may be understood as if Vaga was female, and a whore therewith. 
So I'd recommend you to find some word in Spanish that is used to designate a strong hunchback. Because Vaga was a hunchback or, at least, a very old stooping man, not very strong physically, but still mentally. If the word "rueda" resembles you such a man, you can also use Vaga Rueda for translation.
This is my opinion only, of course. ))


----------



## Kolan

emci-emci said:


> I think you'd better use something like Vaga Jorobado or (for Latin American Spanish) Vaga Maleta to translate this name into Spanish. However, maleta (if it is a slang word) may be understood as if Vaga was female, and a whore therewith.
> So I'd recommend you to find some word in Spanish that is used to designate a strong hunchback. Because Vaga was a hunchback or, at least, a very old stooping man, not very strong physically, but still mentally. If the word "rueda" resembles you such a man, you can also use Vaga Rueda for translation.
> This is my opinion only, of course. ))


Well, you came out with a bunch of good suggestions, but you want to keep *Vaga*. Does *vaga* sound right in Spanish? It is feminin, too 

*Nuestra Señora dela Soledad de Porta Vaga - Wikipedia, the free ...*
Nuestra Señora de la Soledad de Porta *Vaga* *...* One stormy night, while a Spanish sentinel was at his post, he perceived a halo *...*
*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/Nuestra_Se%C3%B1ora_dela_Soledad_de_Porta_*Vaga* -

*Vaga*
*Vaga*. A *Spanish* feminine adjective meaning "wandering" or "roving." I (YT-116: dp. *...* On 31 December, *Vaga* was assigned to the Inshore Patrol, to safeguard *...*
www.*history.navy.mil*/danfs/v1/*vaga*-i.htm


----------



## lisis

That's the point. Actually "vaga" is a femenin adjective that means "lazy", that's why i don't like leaving the word "vaga" in the spanish translation, because neither sounds strong (vaga=lazy woman), neither reflects anything of the character.

I like your recommendation, but there's a problem: in the novel there's another character that has the word "hunchback" (jorobado) in his name, Arata, so i can't use it. And "rueda" it sounds not like "hunchback", at least in the spanish from Spain. I'll try searching for another. 
Anyway, thanks indeed.


----------



## ioudjinn

Although I read "Трудно быть Богом" about 1 year ago, I'd like to "throw" some ideas about Вага. As in the dictionary by Владимир Даль (I suppose you know this name) вага means весы and modern meaning also the same. But this meaning is unknown by most Russians (except maybe by professionals). The right choice(as many said before) "you hear Вага but think Важный". Вага in this context is Важный. Also I think Стругацкие invented most name in the novel basing on pseudo-Roman name, that is when I was reading the novel I thought that the events took place may be in Spain or Italy. But I have strong association with важный when hear Вага. For me Вага is his personal(but not Christian) name and Колесо is something like bandit nickname(for example in a popular bandit serial "Бригада" - Саша Белый. Actually the full name of the hero is Александр Белов, but his "fellas" called him Саша(diminutive from Александр) and added Белый(because family name Белов).

So Вага in Spanish may be Grave, Gravo, Fuerto or Forto or something these like. I advice translate Колесо as "La Rueda"(there is "колесо фортуны" - "la rueda de la fortuna" maybe Стругацкие meant that "он всегда выкручивается, выходит из трудного положения, ему сопутсвует удача"). For more importance you can add Don

In my opinion the best variant is *Don Gravo "La Rueda"*. Sounds very solid and reproduces Russian meaning. Don't translate him Vaga Colesó. Spanish reader won't understand and the name will lose its original "hidden" meaning.


----------



## lisis

Thank you, Ioudjinn. 
This planet also reminds me of something spanish (and i'm spanish), particularly it reminds me the epoque of the conquest of America. There's a "metropoli" with an emperor (=Spain), and Arkanar and the other regions would be America in the 16th century, with its feudal structure, much like it was in that time in Spain. "Don" is also an spanish word, and probably the character's names sound like spanish for a russian (but they don't for a spanish). 
I can't add "don" to Vaga, because there is don Reba, don Rumata, etc., but never don Vaga. It's different. I think the word "peso" (weight) is the one that has the most similar connotations with Vaga.


----------



## Kolan

lisis said:


> This planet also reminds me of something spanish (and i'm spanish), particularly it reminds me the epoque of the conquest of America. There's a "metropoli" with an emperor (=Spain), and Arkanar and the other regions would be America in the 16th century, with its feudal structure, much like it was in that time in Spain. "Don" is also an spanish word, and probably the character's names sound like spanish for a russian (but they don't for a spanish).


The novel, indeed, alludes to a medieval Europe before Renaissance, although it is hard to see a direct parallel with certain countries. However, Spanish-like names are not really indication, although you can master it through translation.





lisis said:


> because there is don Reba, don Rumata, etc.


Don't you think, if you write them in a more masculine style, like don Rebo(s), don Rumato(s)de Estor, these names will ring more bell to a Spanish reader? It is just a wild idea.


----------



## lisis

The novel, indeed, alludes to a medieval Europe before Renaissance, although it is hard to see a direct parallel with certain countries. 
I agree.
Don't you think, if you write them in a more masculine style, like don Rebo(s), don Rumato(s)de Estor, these names will ring more bell to a Spanish reader? It is just a wild idea.
I think it's not necessary, for us it's not a problem. I think "spanishizing" names (or adapting them into another language, when they haven't got explicit meaning in the original language) it's no good, at least in this case. I feel this could be discussable...


----------

